# In Style Dog- Accessories: Vizslas Everywhere!



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

I just had to share this website I found through work today. A client of mine just started a new business venture and shared the website with me. They had no idea I had a dog, much less a Vizsla. I went to the website and what do you know. . Vizlas EVERYWHERE! It appears their vendor loves showing the items with Vizslas. And let's be honest. . who wouldn't?!?! They are so photogenic and beautiful!! Just wanted to share. . . They actually have so cool stuff too. 

http://www.instyledog.com/

This V on the dog sofa cracks me up!


----------

